# le meilleur/seul/premier/dernier / le plus <adjectif> qui/que - superlatif + mode



## Whodunit

Un ami qui apprend le français et le parle prodigieusement bien m'a dit que l'on utilise le subjonctif après les superlatifs et après les mots comme seul, unique, premier et dernier. Mais, je n'ai jamais appris cela, donc je veux vous demander comment vous diriez/écririez les phrases suivantes:

C'était la meilleure nuit que j'*ai* jamais eue.
C'était la meilleure nuit que j'*aie* jamais eue.

Tu es la seule personne qu'il *a* invitée.
Tu es la seule personne qu'il *ait* invitée.

C'était la dernière fois que nous t'*avons* aidé.
C'était la dernière fois que nous t'*ayons* aidé.

Merci beaucoup. 

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonsoir,
je n´ai pas les réponse à tous les exemples. Je n´ai pas trouvé la règle correspondante mais moi, j´écrirais le verbe au subjonctif car ce mode étant celui de l´hypothétique il sous-entend ici que sans doute je n´en aurai jamais d´autre aussi bonne.
Le deuxième est plus simple car il dépend du contexte. L´indicatif pose un contexte précis: à cette soirée, à ce repas... Le subjonctif indique qu´"il" n´invite jamais personne mais qu´il s´agit d une exception, dans ce cas là d´ailleurs on pourrait exprimer la phrase ainsi: "tu es la seule personne qu´il ait jamais invitée".
Dans le dernier cas la première proposition ne me parait pas correcte, j´emploirais un imparfait: "c´était la dernière fois que nous t´aidions"; la deuxième je ne l´ai jamais entendue.
Attendez d´autres opinions car mes cours de grammaire sont assez anciens.
Au revoir


----------



## cherine

Salut tout le monde,
Dans un fil, Agnès a dit «le seul que je connaisse bien». Est-ce qu'il y a une règle pour ça ? Est-il faut de dire «le seul que je connais» ?

Merci


----------



## charlie2

Je pense que oui. (Il y a une regle pour cela.)
C'est la même chose pour "l'unique", "le premier", "le dernier" et "les superlatifs" (e.g. le plus X).
Il reste à verifier.


----------



## xav

C'est tout à fait exact. Quant à savoir pourquoi...


----------



## cherine

Merci beaucoup Charlie et Xav.
Petite question en plus : est-il faux d'utiliser l'indicatif dans ce cas ?
En d'autres termes: est-ce que le subjonctif ici est obligatoire ou facultatif ?


----------



## geve

Trouvé ici (chapitre "subjonctif") :


> Les relatives dépendant d’un superlatif (_le plus…, le moins…_) sont le plus souvent au subjonctif.
> _C’est le plus grand spécialiste que je connaisse.
> Il nous a fait goûter le meilleur vin qu’il ait dans sa cave._
> De même, le subjonctif est fréquent quand la principale contient les termes tels que : *le seul, l’unique, le premier, le dernier.*
> _C’est le seul ami que je lui *connaisse*._


Le texte dit "le plus souvent" et "fréquent"... ce qui semble impliquer que ce n'est pas obligatoire... et donc a priori, qu'il n'est pas faux d'utiliser l'indicatif 
Le subjonctif est néanmoins la tournure qui me paraît la plus naturelle.


----------



## poilonez

Bonjour,

dans la phrase:

"quel est le meilleur disque que vous *possédiez*", 

doit-on écrire posséd*e*z ou posséd*ie*z ? Je penche pour la seconde solution, mais google renvoie beaucoup plus de résultats pour la première solution, alors j'ai un doute. 

Merci.


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour
Normalement, après "le meilleur ... que", il faudrait utiliser le subjonctif comme le précise ce site par exemple :


> après un superlatif (seul, premier, dernier, principal, unique, meilleur, pire, plus, moins, etc.):
> _Ce pianiste est le plus virtuose que je *connaisse.*_


Cet autre site dit seulement que cela est fréquent, sans dire que le subjonctif est obligatoire.


> Les relatives dépendant d’un superlatif (_le plus…, le moins…_) sont le plus souvent au subjonctif.
> _C’est le plus grand spécialiste que je connaisse._
> _Il nous a fait goûter le meilleur vin qu’il ait dans sa cave._


Personnellement, je mettrais le subjonctif "*que vous possédiez*", sans hésiter.


----------



## konungursvia

Moi, je ne suis pas d'accord avec la réponse de Prudence... Premièrement, il s'agit d'une interrogation, non d'une constatation. Le subjonctif n'est donc pas exigé dans ce cas. Davantage, on connaît ses propres disques, il n'y a rien d'incertain dans le concept "parmis tous les disques que j'ai." Donc, pour moi, pas de subjonctif pour "le meilleur disque que vous possédez."   Mais je suis d'accord pour ce qui est de la phrase "Ce pianiste est le plus virtuose que je connaisse," et ainsi de suite. Ici, le sujonctif exprime en effet les doutes que l'on peut montrer au sujet de la complétude de ce qu'on connaît.


----------



## Grop

Je suis d'accord avec konungursvia, puisqu'on ne doute pas de l'existence du meilleur disque, ni de la compétence de l'autre personne à déterminer quel est son meilleur disque, l'indicatif suffit.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour,

Cette question est tranchée par les grammaires normatives : la page citée par DearPrudence classe curieusement les constructions, car "le seul", "le premier" ou "le dernier" ne sont pas des superlatifs (sauf pris au sens de "meilleur" ou "pire"), mais la règle est bien celle-là : *dans une relative dont l'antécédent est modifié par un superlatif (le meilleur, le pire, [le plus/le moins + adj.]), ou par "le seul", "le premier", "le dernier", etc., le verbe est normalement au subjonctif. *Cela, indépendamment du fait que la phrase soit affirmative ou interrogative, indépendemment du degré de certitude apparemment exprimé par le verbe.

Pour ce qui est de justifier cet emploi... comme toutes les explications qui tournent autour de l'opposition indicatif/subjonctif, on en est bien souvent réduit à des raisonnements hypothétiques ou acrobatiques : en bonne logique, on devrait par exemple dire "bien que je suis avec toi en ce moment" (le verbe après _bien que_ exprime une chose tout à fait certaine), ou "même si tu puisses y aller la semaine prochaine" (_même si_ = à supposer que > fait non certain). 

Bref, on pourrait comprendre le subjonctif, dans une phrase du type "_*donnez-moi le meilleur vin que vous ayez*_", comme l'expression d'un potentiel : le meilleur _possible_, le meilleur _qui se puisse trouver_ parmi ceux que vous possédez.


----------



## CapnPrep

"Normalement au subjonctif", ça veut dire "parfois à l'indicatif", quand même (surtout avec "premier" / "dernier"). S'il s'agit d'un ensemble restreint de disques dont on a établi l'existence, l'indicatif est possible (mais "souvent moins adéquat", disent Riegel et al.) :

— Combien de disques possédez vous ?​— Une dizaine, pas plus.​— Et quel est le meilleur disque que vous possédez ? Quel est le premier / le dernier disque que vous avez acheté ?​


----------



## geostan

Grop said:


> Je suis d'accord avec konungursvia, puisqu'on ne doute pas de l'existence du meilleur disque, ni de la compétence de l'autre personne à déterminer quel est son meilleur disque, l'indicatif suffit.



Moi, je partage l'avis de Dear Prudence. Lorsqu'on a un antécédent superlatif ou son équivalent, le subjonctif est plutôt normal, à moins ne veuille insister sur la certitude de la personne qui parle. 

Cheers!


----------



## gvergara

Salut:

Je ne comprends pas pour quoi on a utilisé le subjonctif dans cette phrase, vous pourriez me l'expliquer ? Merci, à tôt

_Dirk n'est pas le seul qui soit obligé de partir_
*De "Le journal de Anne Frank" *

Gonzalo


----------



## Orientale

Après l'antécédent "le seul", on met souvent le verbe de la subordonnée au subjonctif pour marquer une légère réserve, une atténuation.


----------



## zaby

Bonjour,

Effectivement, le subjonctif est utilisé à cause de l'antécédent "le seul qui". Je n'y vois pas de réserve ni d'atténuation. Un indicatif serait correct mais je trouve le subjonctif beaucoup plus naturel ici. 

[…]


----------



## Orientale

zaby said:


> Je n'y vois pas de réserve ni d'atténuation.


Je dirais que la réserve et/ou l'atténuation porte sur la qualification "le seul". L'exemple suivant le montrait peut-être mieux :
_Tu es le seul sur qui je peux compter / Tu es le seul sur qui je puisse compter_


----------



## e_caduc

J'ai trouve ca dans la Nouvelle Grammaire du Francais (Hachette 2004)
Le subjonctif s'emploie dans une phrase qui implique une exception, une restriction
apres un superlatif ou des expressions comme le seul, l'unique, le premier;
C'est le plus beau film que j'aie vu cette annee.
Neil Armstrong est le premier homme qui ait marche sur la Lune.
a mon avis, tu dois apprendre ca par coeur


----------



## tsong

Dans la phrase suivante :
"C'est le meilleur gâteau que je n'ai jamais mangé."

Je pense que c'est bien d'utiliser l'indicatif comme je l'écrit.

On m'a conseillé d'utilisé le subjonctif passé "que je n'aie jamais mangé", est-ce c'est vraiment meilleur que l'indicatif dans le cas du passé ?

Merci par avance de votre éclaircissement!


----------



## Anne345

Oui, il vaut mieux le mettre au subjonctif.


> Après un superlatif ou une expression équivalant à un superlatif, on emploie *plus souvent* le subjonctif que l’indicatif. C’est le cas, notamment, avec les phrases renfermant des expressions telles que _le seul qui_, _le seul que_, _le seul dont_, _l’unique qui_, _le premier qui_, _le dernier que_, _le meilleur que_, etc.


(BDL)


----------



## tsong

Je fais une recherche sur google avec "le meilleur que je...", la plupart de Français écrivent "le meilleur que je n'ai...", rares sont ceux écrivant "le meilleur que je n'aie...". S'agit-il alors une faute commune, puisque la prononciation reste la même ?


----------



## Ploupinet

Je pense oui, j'ai toujours appris avec le subjonctif en tout cas !


----------



## DearPrudence

Moi aussi je préfère le subjonctif mais c'est vrai que les avis sont partagés comme le montre ce fil […], même avec un verbe qui prend deux formes bien différentes à l'oral (ici s'ajoute le problème de l'homonymie de "ai/aie" ... Peut-être que certains diraient bien "... que tu n'aies jamais mangé" mais se trompent en écrivant à la première personne)


----------



## josepbadalona

Moi j'ai appris le subjonctif, comme au présent (c'est la meilleure chose _que tu_ _puisses_ faire et pas _que tu peux_!) et je suis presque sûre qu'il ne faut pas de négation

c'est le meilleur gâteau que* j'aie* jamais mangé... (vérifié sur une grammaire étrangère fiable)

*Edit *= ....et confirmé il y a cinq minutes par deux professeurs de lettres, qui déplorent que plus personne ne respecte cette règle et que google transmette et multiplie les erreurs et incorrections grammaticales ...


----------



## tilt

Je me permets de relancer ce fil, car dans une autre discussion, je suis en désaccord avec quelqu'un sur l'emploi du subjonctif dans la phrase "_C'est la première boisson alcoolisée que j'ai(e?) aimée_".

Je prétends que _la première _a ici valeur de superlatif, justifiant le subjonctif. On me rétorque que ce n'est pas un superlatif, et que la boisson ayant été bue, il s'agit d'un fait établi, qui ne demande donc pas de subjonctif. Il me semble pourtant que le sens même de la phrase fait de _la première_ un superlatif, puisque cette boisson est la seule a avoir été appréciée parmi toute celles bues jusqu'alors. 

La question sous-jacente, je crois, est de savoir dans quels cas des termes comme _le premier_ ou _le seul _sont des superlatifs ou pas.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> Je prétends que _la première _a ici valeur de superlatif, justifiant le subjonctif.


Je mettrais aussi le subjonctif sans hésiter, mais je ne condamnerais toutefois pas l'indicatif qui est aussi possible.

Selon Grevisse (c'est moi qui souligne) :


> Le subjonctif se met […] souvent, quand l’antécédent contient un superlatif relatif ou un *adjectif* impliquant une *idée superlative* (_seul, premier, dernier, principal, unique,_ etc.).


----------



## tilt

> un *adjectif* impliquant une *idée superlative*


C'est exactement ce que j'avance, mais le problème est que cette implication semble très subjective, finalement.


----------



## Montaigne

Si on met la phrase au passé, on voit que le subjonctif s'impose :
On ne dira jamais "Quel est le meilleur disque que vous avez possédé?".


----------



## tilt

Oui, mais _le meilleur_ est indubitablement un superlatif, alors que _le premier_ peut ne pas l'être, comme dans _Le premier concurrent que je surprends à tricher sera disqualifié_.
Je peine à trouver une règle qui permette de différencier les cas.


----------



## janpol

Si je dois dire cette phrase spontanément au cours d'une conversation, j'opte sans aucun doute pour le subjonctif qui apparaît bien comme lié à la présence du superlatif (à cause de l'aspect subjectif de ce classement ?) : si j'enlève le superlatif, c'est l'indicatif que j'utilise : Quels sont les disques de Ray Charles que vous possédez ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Montaigne said:


> Si on met la phrase au passé, on voit que le subjonctif s'impose :
> On ne dira jamais "Quel est le meilleur disque que vous avez possédé?".


Si, pourquoi pas ? Même si à mon avis moins bon que le subjonctif, l'indicatif reste également possible au passé. D'ailleurs le temps ne modifie en rien le choix du mode.

_Les visites de Swann avaient été les dernières qu'elle *avait reçues*._ (Proust)
_[Il] est le seul qui n'en *a* qu'une._ (Littré)


----------



## cyaxares_died

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer, pourquoi est employé dans la phrase suivante le subjonctif imparfait ?

(Du "Maître et Marguerite"  "Le maître et son amie sentaient que toutes leurs forces étaient revenus, et la seule trace qui* restât* de leurs tribulations de la veille était, chez tous les deux, une légère douleur à la tempe gauche."


----------



## janpol

à mon avis : l'auteur dit que c'est la seule mais un doute subsiste  qui serait inexistant s'il avait écrit "restait".
D'autres avis ?


----------



## timofei

C'est l'usage : _le seul_ est souvent suivi du subjonctif (pas toujours). On peut gloser à l'envi sur la valeur de l'un ou l'autre mode mais il n'est pas clair à mes yeux que la nuance soit tellement importante ici. Si je devais trouver une raison, je dirais que l'indicatif est plus factuel (la trace est unique mais il aurait aussi bien pu en subsister plusieurs) là où le subjonctif met l'accent sur l'unicité de la trace en question (la trace était la seule qui restât, on n'envisage pas qu'il pût en rester d'autres).
La recherche _"un seul" subjonctif_ soumise à google donne pas mal de résultats. Regarde par exemple la deuxième page de ce document http://home.nordnet.fr/~bemeurillon/fichesfrancais/5_outils_de_la_langue/5_2_grammaire/SUBJ_INDIC_ds_relative_cours.doc


----------



## Frapap

Je n'arrive pas à trancher. Quelle est la forme correcte ?
Le cadeau le plus beau qu'il m'a fait/m'ait fait est un week-end à Florence.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Frapap

J'oubliais de dire que je penche pour le subjonctif... mais je ne sais pas pourquoi je n'en suis pas sûre, ce n'est pas un italianisme, non ? ça m'arrive si souvent de mélanger les deux langues !


----------



## snarkhunter

Selon moi, la nuance tient avant tout à la réponse que l'on ferait à la question suivante : "y aura-t-il d'autres cadeaux de la part de cette personne ?"

Si "oui" ou "peut-être" : "qu'il m'ait"
Sinon : "qu'il m'a"


----------



## xmarabout

L'utilisation du subjonctif dans ce cas n'est pas un italianisme mais une utilisation correcte. Pour compléter ce que Snarkhunter dit.
_Le cadeau le plus beau qu'il m'a fait_ indique qu'il a fait plusieurs cadeaux et j'insiste sur la priorité de celui-ci dans la liste et sur le fait que c'est passé.
_Le cadeau le plus beau qu'il m'ait fait_  est vraiment le superlatif: de tout le cadeau qu'il m'a fait et qu'il me fera jamais, c'est celui-là le plus beau...


----------



## tilt

Pour ma part, je n'emploierais que le subjonctif, que je crois obligatoire après un superlatif.
_Le plus beau cadeau qu'il m'a fait _ne semble tout simplement pas correct.



snarkhunter said:


> Selon moi, la nuance tient avant tout à la réponse que l'on ferait à la question suivante : "y aura-t-il d'autres cadeaux de la part de cette personne ?"
> 
> Si "oui" ou "peut-être" : "qu'il m'ait"
> Sinon : "qu'il m'a"


Je ne vois pas en quoi le temps utilisé pourrait dépendre du nombre de cadeaux reçus.
Si je n'ai reçu qu'un cadeau d'une personne, dire que c'est _le plus beau_ relèvera de l'ironie, mais ne m'empêchera pas de mettre le subjonctif dans la subordonnée.



xmarabout said:


> _Le cadeau le plus beau qu'il m'a fait_ indique qu'il a fait plusieurs cadeaux et j'insiste sur la priorité de celui-ci dans la liste et sur le fait que c'est passé.
> _Le cadeau le plus beau qu'il m'ait fait_ est vraiment le superlatif: de tout le cadeau qu'il m'a fait et qu'il me fera jamais, c'est celui-là le plus beau...


J'avoue ne pas comprendre du tout cette interprétation non plus !
Quelle différence faire entre "le plus beau cadeau" et "la priorité d'un cadeau dans la liste", sachant que l'ordre de priorité est justement la beauté du cadeau ?! 
De plus, je ne vois absolument aucun rapport entre le subjonctif et d'éventuels cadeaux à venir.

Tout cela me laisse perplexe !


----------



## caveatipse

Les superlatives exigent le subjonctif.


----------



## Chimel

Selon Hanse (Difficultés du français), l'indicatif s'utilise seulement (après un superlatif ainsi qu'un antécédent tel que _le premier, le dernier, le seul_...) "si l'on affirme sans réserve un fait considéré dans sa réalité bien constatée". Ainsi:
_C'est le candidat le plus méritant qui a été choisi._

Ce n'est peut-être pas une explication d'une limpidité parfaite... On pourrait peut-être suggérer cette règle plus pratique: lorsque l'on peut ajouter _jamais_ ("Le cadeau le plus beau qu'il m'ait *(jamais)* fait est un week-end à Florence"), le subjonctif s'impose, même s'il tend à être remplacé par l'indicatif dans le langage oral relâché.

Au présent, l'adjonction de _jamais_ implique de reformuler la phrase:
C'est la plus gentille fille que je connaisse = que j'aie jamais connue

En revanche, il est impossible de reformuler la phrase _C'est le candidat le plus méritant qui a été choisi_ (sans en modifier le sens) en y ajoutant _jamais_.


----------



## tilt

Chimel said:


> Selon Hanse (Difficultés du français), l'indicatif s'utilise seulement (après un superlatif ainsi qu'un antécédent tel que _le premier, le dernier, le seul_...) "si l'on affirme sans réserve un fait considéré dans sa réalité bien constatée". Ainsi:
> _C'est le candidat le plus méritant qui a été choisi._


Sans vouloir remettre en question une pointure comme Hanse, ce n'est pas du tout parce que le fait est "considéré dans sa réalité bien constatée" que l'indicatif est possible ici.
Selon le mode choisi, cette phrase prend en effet deux sens bien différents, où les faits exposés restent pourtant "bien constatés" dans les deux cas :
1._ C'est le candidat le plus méritant qui *a* été choisi _-> Parmi tous les candidats, on en a choisit un seul, le plus méritant.
2._ C'est le candidat le plus méritant qui *ait* été choisi _-> Parmi tous ceux qui ont été choisis, ce candidat est le plus méritant.

Grâce à cet exemple, je pense mieux saisir ce que voulait dire Snarkhunter, mais je continue à ne pas être d'accord avec lui, car la construction de la phrase donnée par Frapap ne permet pas de la comprendre comme le cas n° 1 : _parmi tous les cadeaux possibles, il m'en a fait un seul, le plus beau_ .
La seule interprétation possible pour moi, correspond au cas n°2 : _parmi tous les cadeaux qu'il m'a faits, le week-end à Florence est le plus beau_. , et le subjonctif est donc indispensable.


----------



## Chimel

tilt said:


> Cet exemple est très intéressant, car permet de distinguer une grande différence de sens selon le mode employé_._
> 1._ C'est le candidat le plus méritant qui *a* été choisi _-> Parmi tous les candidats, on en a choisit un seul, le plus méritant.
> 2._ C'est le candidat le plus méritant qui *ait* été choisi _-> Parmi tous ceux qui ont été choisis, ce candidat est le plus méritant.


Oui, tout à fait d'accord.

Cependant, ces deux situations ne sont pas toujours aisées à distinguer, notamment pour nos amis étrangers qui apprennent notre langue. La phrase 2 contient, je pense, une référence implicite au passé: même si un seul candidat a été choisi cette fois-ci (comme dans la phrase 1), on le compare non pas aux autres candidats "non choisis" mais à tous ceux qui avaient été choisis *jusqu'ici*.

C'est pourquoi, dans une logique pédagogique, je proposais le petit truc avec l'adjonction mentale de _jamais._ On pourrait dire, en effet: "C'est le candidat le plus méritant qui ait jamais été choisi".

C'est peut-être une simplification, mais c'est ainsi que j'expliquais les choses lorsque j'enseignais le français. Et je crois que cela aidait mes élèves.


----------



## janpol

xmarabout said:


> de tout le cadeau qu'il m'a fait et qu'il me fera jamais


le verbe au passé ne permet pas de préjuger ainsi de l'avenir, me semble-t-il.


----------



## itka

J'aime bien l'explication et le "truc" de Chimel ! Je ne manquerai pas de le tester sur mon prochain cobaye !

Je me demande simplement si ça marche pour un étranger... comment peut-il savoir si "jamais" est possible ou pas ? (En admettant qu'il connaisse l'emploi "positif" de jamais !)

Tu l'as déjà employé, dis-tu, était-ce avec des étrangers ? Ça marchait ?


----------



## Chimel

itka said:


> Tu l'as déjà employé, dis-tu, était-ce avec des étrangers ? Ça marchait ?


Oui (enfin, en tout cas ils ont fait comme s'ils comprenaient... ), mais je parle évidemment d'élèves d'un niveau déjà avancé, à qui on peut enseigner l'emploi du subjonctif et même certains cas un peu particuliers de celui-ci.

L'emploi positif de "jamais" correspond à des termes qui existent généralement dans la langue maternelle des élèves (comme "ever", en anglais). Ils peuvent donc faire le rapprochement. Sinon, on peut aussi remplacer par "jusqu'ici".


----------



## mekman99

Sa mort est l’une des plus grandes calamités que cette nation ait subi(e). ou a subi(e).


----------



## Donaldos

J'écrirais:

_... que cette nation ait subies._


----------



## Asmodée

Bonjour,

Effectivement dans le cas d'un superlatif, on utilise généralement le subjonctif après le "_que_"

ex: _C'est la plus belle fille que je connaisse_.

Donc dans notre cas : _Sa mort est l'une des plus grandes calamités que cette nation ait subies.


_Toutefois_,_ bien que je ne le ferais pas, j'admets qu'on puisse utiliser l'affirmatif dans un effet de style visant à amplifier l'affirmation que _c'est bien sa mort qui est la plus grande calamité subie par cette nation_. Mais dans ce cas on écrirait alors : _Sa mort est la plus grande calamité que cette nation a subie_.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Salut,
_... Le seul livre que *j'aie* aimé de vous, le seul qui *dit* quelque chose de violent, c'est XXX. .._

Je me demande pourquoi après le deuxième "le seul", on a mis un indicatif ?

Merci de m'éclairer !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

C'eût été plus propre avec un subjonctif. L'indicatif est d'un style relâché ici.


----------



## putakli

Je ne serais pas aussi sévère, et l'on dit aussi très souvent "le seul livre que j'ai aimé de vous".


----------



## jprr

Je ne dirais pas que le style est relaché.
Bien au contraire, l'opposition entre les deux modes me paraît tout à fait pensée.
que j'aie aimé ... j'aurais pu en aimer d'autres, c'est une hypothèse (non vérifiée, mais elle aurait pu l'être) => subjonctif.
qui dit ... c'est l'affirmation de l'auteur, un fait existant => indicatif.

Il conviendrait en outre de savoir de quelle époque est le texte. Cette opposition n'est plus guère employée actuellement, mais elle existe et a été très utilisée pendant longtemps.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux modes sont possibles, oui, mais d'une part, le subjonctif est beaucoup plus fréquent, et d'autre part, le changement de mode n'a aucune raison d'être. En effet, les deux sous-phrases sont des *opinions* qui justifient pleinement le subjonctif.


----------



## putakli

Je reviens à la question initiale. Le premier subjonctif n'a aucune raison d'être. "Le premier livre que j'ai aimé de vous" est la forme la plus naturelle. L'usage du subjonctif suppose des explications. Il y a bien une explication "le seul qui dit quelque chose de violent". Mais cette explication est une indication qui impose l'indicatif dans la première proposition.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne suis pas d'accord.

Après _le seul qui_, les *deux* modes sont tout à fait possibles comme je l'ai dit _supra_, le subjonctif étant très fréquent. Celui-ci se justifie aisément en remarquant que toute idée superlative est très souvent *subjective* : c'est une *opinion* qui se traduit très naturellement par l'emploi d'un subjonctif. En outre, Grevisse entérine les deux modes sans faire de distinction entre les deux.

C'est donc parfaitement incorrect de dire d'une part que le premier subjonctif n'a « aucune raison d'être » et d'autre part que « l'usage du subjonctif suppose des explications ».


----------



## putakli

Remettons les mots dans l'ordre naturel: "J'ai aimé le seul livre de vous qui dit quelque chose de violent."
Les inversions et répétitions produisent des effets, comme si on soulignait certains mots, mais ne changent ni la structure ni la signification de la phrase.


----------



## Maître Capello

Mais justement… Même dans ce cas, les deux modes sont possibles et j'emploierais personnellement le subjonctif : _J'ai aimé le seul livre de vous qui *dise*…_


----------



## CapnPrep

Il ne faut pas parler de subjectivité pour justifier le choix du subjonctif dans ce type de relative…

Je dirais que c'est surtout un choix stylistique, dont les effets sont visiblement ressentis de façon très variable par les francophones natifs. Dans la mesure où on peut faire abstraction de ces effets stylistiques, une autre fonction est peut-être identifiable : « Le subjonctif met l'accent sur le jeu des possibles et la sélection ou la restriction qui s'opère » (Riegel et al., p. 327). Je pense que jprr avait la même idée avec son « hypothèse non vérifiée » (#4), mais j'éviterais ce terme, parce que je trouve que l'opposition habituelle « hypothèse → subjonctif » / « fait → indicatif » — qu'on a parfois tendance à évoquer un peu trop rapidement — n'est pas pertinente pour ces exemples.


----------



## putakli

On est manifestement en présence d'usages différents. L'opposition hypothèse = subjonctif /fait = indicatif est si claire que si je lis: "J'ai aimé le seul livre de vous qui dise quelque chose de violent", je ne comprends pas la phrase, je m'arrête, je demande des explications. Je crois que c'est la première fois de ma vie que je rencontre cette tolérance et je me demande s'il en existe des exemples dans la littérature car si je les avais rencontrés, je les aurais forcément remarqués.


----------



## Maître Capello

putakli said:


> Je crois que c'est la première fois de ma vie que je rencontre cette tolérance et je me demande s'il en existe des exemples dans la littérature car si je les avais rencontrés, je les aurais forcément remarqués.


Nous n'avons visiblement pas les mêmes lectures dans ce cas, car le subjonctif est très fréquent, y compris chez les meilleurs auteurs. Grevisse cite notamment les exemples suivants lorsqu'il y a une idée superlative :

_Un des premiers  plaisirs que j’*aie goûtés* était de  lutter contre les orages_ (Chat.,  _Mém._, I, i, 7).
_Le meilleur auxiliaire que *puisse* trouver la discipline, c’est le danger_ (Vigny, _Serv. et  gr. mil._, II, 12).
_Ô la plus chère tombe et la plus ignorée / Où *dorme* un souvenir !_ (Musset, _Poés.  nouv._, Souvenir.)
_Cet épisode, le principal qu’*aient retenu* les historiens quand ils parlent des troubles  du Midi_ (duc de Castries,  dans la _Nouv.  revue des deux mondes_, mai 1974, p. 294).
_Il est bien le seul de tous  les visiteurs de M. Chou En-Lai qui l’*ait  trouvé* ennuyeux_ (Lacouture, _A. Malraux_, p. 386).

Il dit également ceci :


> Un emploi analogue du  subjonctif se trouve parfois dans les relatives dont l’antécédent comporte la  formule _un des …_ : _Le _Journal d’Arcachon […]_ est une  des choses instructives que j’*aie  lues*_ (Veuillot, _Historiettes et fantaisies_,  p. 352). — _Aimes-tu ce livre ? C’est un des beaux qu’on *ait faits*_ (Flaub., _Corresp._, t. I, p. 170).


----------



## Aoyama

L'emploi du subjonctif en français contemporain est un sujet épineux, mais dans ce cas précis je suis entièrement d'accord avec Me. Cap, "le subjonctif est très fréquent", plus fréquent qu'on ne le croit, et il devrait l'être encore plus, mais par ignorance ou peur d'être pédant, on le néglige.
Dans l'exemple cité par Anna, la simple logique voudrait que l'on ait " _le seul qui *dise* quelque chose de violent_ ", sans trop prêter de raisons à l'auteur.


----------



## putakli

La logique porte ici sur le second subjonctif.
Je préfère "Le seul livre que j'ai aimé" parce qu'il n'est pas utile de mettre l'accent sur l'idée que je ne les ai peut-être pas tous lus, et que je réponds *pleinement* de mes préférences personnelles. Mais je peux admettre qu'on préfère le subjonctif pour laisser entendre que mon opinion n'est peut-être pas définitive, et que cette réserve se répercute sur le deuxième subjonctif (tout en pensant à par moi que celui qui parle ainsi ne sait pas bien ce qu'il dit).
Mais à partir du moment où j'ai décidé de parler exclusivement des livres que j'ai lus et de formuler un jugement personnel distinct de toute appréciation générale à portée universelle, on ne peut plus parler d'idée superlative.
Tous les exemples qui me sont opposés comportent un flou environnant, et inhérent à l'idée superlative: "un des premiers" (y en a d'autres), etc...,  et dans le dernier exemple "il est bien le seul" n'est pas aussi précis et définitif que serait "Il est le seul". On entend "c'est le seul (à ma connaissance). Le subjonctif est justifié dans tous ces cas.
Mais s'il faut limiter l'expression d'une affirmation pour qu'elle reste mesurée et pas présomptueuse, il faut aussi, dans l'autre sens, limiter le vague pour qu'elle ne soit pas insignifiante, et une preuve ou une indication ne sont pas des présomptions.
J'écrirais donc: "C'est bien le seul livre de vous qui dise quelque chose de violent", parce qu'il reste un doute, et si je trouve qu'affirmer "C'est le seul livre de vous qui dit quelque chose de violent" est par trop péremptoire ou présomptueux, c'est par une restriction du champ de mon affirmation que j'y remédie et écris: "J'ai aimé le seul livre de vous qui dit quelque chose de violent".
C'est le sens qui exige l'indicatif: "J'ai aimé celui qui dit quelque chose de violent." En coupant la phrase pour n'en retenir que le deuxième membre, on fausse, ou plutôt on supprime le sens. La subordonnée est commandée par la principale.
Il ne s'agit ni d'ignorance, ni de peur d'être pédant, mais du sens de la phrase.


----------



## CapnPrep

Aoyama said:


> Dans l'exemple cité par Anna, la simple logique voudrait que l'on ait " _le seul qui *dise* quelque chose de violent_ ", sans trop prêter de raisons à l'auteur.


Mais quelle _logique_ ?


----------



## Aoyama

La "logique" de mettre au subjonctif le deuxième verbe, comme l'est le premier.


----------



## jester.

Salut à tous,

J'ai un doute en ce qui concerne l'usage du subjonctif dans une phrase relative. Je sais que l'on utilise le subjonctif dans des phrases relatives qui expriment un désir, par exemple "Nous cherchons une maison qui soit près de la plage.".
La phrase dont je ne suis pas sûr est la suivante. "C'est la seule forme de l'algorithme que je connais/connaisse." Mon intuition me dit qu'il faut y mettre le subjonctif, mais je ne suis pas complètement sûr.

Que pensez-vous ?


----------



## black4321

..... plutôt "connaisse", mais "connais" n'est pas vraiment faux, je pense, puisqu'il s'agit d'une affirmation, d'une certitude et non d'une hypothèse. 

Un petit malin pourrait vous dire qu'il y a moyen de contourner l'obstacle: "C'est la seule forme de l'algorithme connue de moi."


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Le subjonctif est plus soutenu avec les superlatifs : FR: le seul/dernier/premier/meilleur / le plus <adjectif> qui/que - superlatif + mode


----------



## Rosarum

Bonjour. J'ai une question d'utilisation le subjonctif après "qui".

Voilà la proposition: "Cependant c’est le seul *qui ne me paraisse pas *ridicule". Quand je pense à une proposition semblable, je me le figure comme "qui ne me *paraît* pas ridicule". Pourqoui l'auteur usait-il le subjonctif ici? 

Autrefois je n'ai trouvé pas des exemples pareils.

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


----------



## ygerne

On utilise aussi le subjonctif pour exprimer une émotion , un sentiment, une appréciation comme dans votre phrase.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est en fait le « superlatif » _le seul qui_ qui appelle le subjonctif.


----------



## ygerne

Tout à fait d'accord les expressions telles que le seul  , le dernier sont suivies du subjonctif mais le seul n'est pas un superlatif .


----------



## Rosarum

Grand merci pour votre réponses.

Je sais qu'on utilise le subjonctif pour exprimer un sentiment etc., mais je pensais qu'on l'utilise seulement après "que". Par exemple, quand on conjugue des verbes en subjonctif, ces sont "que je fasse, que tu fasses" etc.


----------



## Maître Capello

ygerne said:


> mais le seul n'est pas un superlatif .


Ce n'est pas un superlatif à proprement parler, mais un adjectif à caractère superlatif, tout comme _premier, dernier, unique,_ etc. Tous ces termes sont le plus souvent suivis d'un subjonctif, mais l'indicatif reste possible.


----------



## geostan

C'st l'unicité qui fait qu'on range ces adjectifs parmi les superlatifs.`Lorsque l'énoncé est perçu comme une opinion, c'est le subjonctif qui s'emploie régulièrement. Si, par contre, on veut mettre l'accent sur la certitude, on emploie l'indicatif. 

à noter: le subjonctif ne s'emploie jamais après *la première fois que*.


----------



## LV4-26

Je fait remonter ce sujet car je m'aperçois que personne n'a encore commenté l'exemple de tilt


tilt said:


> _Le premier concurrent que je surprends à tricher sera disqualifié_.




Je suis d'accord avec l'essentiel de ce qui a été dit. Avec _seul_, _premier,_ _dernier_, je préfère le subjonctif dans la plupart des cas.
Pourtant, dans le cas de l'exemple que je cite, le subjonctif me paraît inimaginable.
_Le premier concurrent que je surprenne à tricher._....


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, dans ce cas on ne peut pas justifier l'emploi du subjonctif puisque la phrase est équivalente à une conditionnelle réelle, c'est-à-dire une hypothèse qui peut se réaliser :

_*Si* je *surprends* un concurrent en train de tricher, il *sera* disqualifié._

Cela dit, cette phrase est étrange du point du vue du sens car elle laisserait entendre que seul le premier tricheur serait disqualifié…


----------



## LV4-26

Merci MC et bonjour.
Entretemps, j'ai réfléchi et il m'a semblé que le fait que ce présent a une valeur de futur doit jouer un rôle dans le choix du mode.

Maintenant, que pensez-vous, les uns et les autres, de la phrase suivante ?
_L'avance technologique et scientifique sont bien les premières choses qu'on prend/prenne en compte dans l'étude des civilisations._

J'ai dû mal à trancher dans ce cas. Il me semble que, spontanément, je préfère l'indicatif...malgré le mot_ premières_.

Si je prends une autre phrase possédant une structure analogue...
_Excella est la première machine automatique dont nous soyons vraiment satisfaits._
Source

... le subjonctif est clairement justifié parce que "nous" avons essayé d'autres machines avant.


----------



## Frenchrescue

Bonjour LV4-26,

Personnellement, après "le seul, premier, dernier, principal, unique..." (mais pas après les "vrais" superlatifs comme meilleur), j'utilise spontanément l'indicatif quand la phrase au futur passe mieux.
Ici, j'aurais dit et écrit "l'avance technologique et scientifique *est* bien la première chose qu'on *prend *en compte dans l'étude des civilisations"
Or au futur, "l'avance technologique et scientifique sera bien la première chose qu'on prendra en compte..." passe très bien.
Peut-être est ce par logique inconsciente de ne pas changer de mode (indicatif/subjonctif) ?

D'ailleurs, je pense pour ma part que l'indicatif après "le seul, premier, dernier, principal, unique..." est plus fréquent de nos jours (tant à l'oral que dans les écrits actuels), que le subjonctif. J'ai l'impression que cette opinion n'est pas majoritaire ici, vu les citations de grammaire précédentes, ainsi que les nombreux avis qui pensent le contraire. 

J'ai été très intéressé par la citation de CapnPrep « Le subjonctif met l'accent sur le jeu des possibles et la sélection ou la restriction qui s'opère » (Riegel et al., p. 327), car j'ai effectivement l'impression que l'usage actuel est (toujours dans le cas de seul, premier, dernier, ...) :
- d'utiliser l'indicatif quand on désigne fortement l'objet dont on parle ("la principale erreur qu'il a faite, c'est de..." : cette erreur là, et pas une autre)
- d'utiliser le subjonctif quand on fait une référence faible à l'objet, et plus forte au groupe possible. ("la principale erreur qu'il ait faite, c'est..." : une erreur dans le groupe de toutes les erreurs possibles que l'on considère).

Cordialement, et sans intention polémique ,

Frenchrescue.


----------



## Maître Capello

LV4-26 said:


> _L'avance technologique et scientifique sont bien les premières choses qu'on prend/prenne en compte dans l'étude des civilisations._


Ce qui me choque dans cette phrase, c'est surtout l'accord du verbe au pluriel avec un sujet singulier… 

Mais pour ce qui est du mode, les deux sont possibles selon la nuance que le locuteur veut faire passer. Il en va d'ailleurs exactement de même dans le second exemple que tu cites…


----------



## LV4-26

Oui, moi aussi. Cette phrase n'est pas de moi et je l'ai bêtement copiée/collée sans m'attarder plus longtemps à tout ce qui ne concernait pas le sujet.

Pour le mode, c'était bien mon impression aussi. Mais je dois dire que j'ai plus de mal à imaginer une nuance qui oriente le choix vers le subjonctif.
Avec les _seules_, il me semble parfaitement naturel (_les seules choses qu'on prenne en compte_).
Avec _dernières_ aussi et, dans ce cas, _dernières_ a un sens particulier, non neutre (en gros : _les plus improbables_)

J'ai tendance à penser que, d'une manière générale, _premier_ est sans doute celui des trois adjectifs pour lequel le subjonctif est le moins "automatique".

EDIT: Par analogie avec ce que je viens de dire à propos de _dernières, _dans
"les premières choses que l'on prenne en compte"
...le subjonctif semble donner à _premières_ un "supplément de sens" (un supplément d'âme?), quelque chose comme "les plus probables, les plus attendues, les plus fréquentes"


----------



## zelda17

Bonjour,

Encore une question sur le subjonctif malgré les nombreux fils existants, dans lesquels je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse satisfaisante.

Voici deux phrases:

"C'est le dernier journal qui paraisse." 
"C'est le dernier arrivé qui a la place du fond." 

Ces deux phrases constatent des faits; le subjonctif est possible dans la première phrase et même obligatoire si l'on suit les règles, mais totalement impossible dans la deuxième phrase. Pourquoi???? 

Merci de votre aide, c'est un vrai casse-tête pour moi!


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme la proposition relative est explicative et non restrictive, le subjonctif ne se justifie pas.

_C'est le dernier arrivé qui *a* la place du fond = Le dernier arrivé a la place du fond._ (_dernier_ ne porte que sur _arrivé_)_

C'est le dernier qui *ait* eu la place du fond = De toutes les personnes qui ont eu la place du fond, c'est le dernier._ (_dernier_ porte sur toute la relative)


----------



## sara_90

Bonsoir à tous et à toutes.

Mon livre de grammaire (Didier) précise que l´on doit employer le subjonctif après le superlatif et on nous donne un exemple: C´est la plus belle femme que j´aie rencontrée.
Cependant, maitenant je suis toute embrouillée parce que j´ai trouvé un autre exemple où l´on utilise l´indicatif dans une phrase dont la structure est très similaire: Le rap, la plus belle chose que j´ai rencontré en France". Est-ce que cette phrase est correcte ou il s´agit d´une erreur??

Merci d´avance


----------



## Anne345

Le subjonctif est le plus fréquent, mais l'indicatif est aussi possible.


----------



## Donkeydude40

Bonjour à tous,

Je sais qu'il existe déjà plusieurs threads au sujet de superlatif + subj. mais je n'arrive toujours pas à comprendre la différence entre les exemple dans mon grammaire. Les voici:

L'entreprise de mon frère est la seule qui *puisse *fournir le matériel qu'il vous faut.
Son père était la seule personne qui *pouvait* confirmer son alibi.

Pourquoi emploierait-on le subjonctif dans le premier mais l'indicatif dans le dernier? Il me semble que les deux parlent d'un *seul* individu (l'entreprise; son père) qui peut aider, et personne d'autre n'est capable d'aider. Donc moi j'aurais mis le subjonctif pour tous les deux.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans les deux cas, les deux modes sont possibles. Toutefois, le subjonctif imparfait étant aujourd'hui réservé à la langue littéraire, on n'emploiera que l'imparfait de l'indicatif dans ce cas.

_la seule qui *peut/puisse*_
_la seule personne qui *pouvait*_


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,

J'ai un doute sur la phrase ci-dessous. Alors, j'ai utilisé un subjonctif vu qu'il y a un superlatif et après la virgule, j'ai employé le présentatif + imparfait du verbe être. 

Le comportement le plus amusant que j'aie jamais vu en vacances, c'était des Allemands qui portaient des chaussettes avec des sandales.

Pourriez-vous me dire si c'est correct et me proposer aussi d'autres versions plus standard?

Merci


----------



## tilt

Ta phrase est parfaite ; je ne le dirais pas autrement.


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,

dans la phrase ci-dessous, le subjonctif est.il correct?

Cette balade a été l’une des plus belles excusions que j’aie jamais faites


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Oui. Une nouvelle fois, il n'y a rien à redire sur cette phrase - bravo !


----------



## Julien-FR

Bonjour, je me demande si je devrais utiliser le subjonctif ou non dans le cas suivant :

Quelle est la couleur de la dernière voiture que vous *avez *achetée ?

J'ai cherché en ligne mais je ne suis pas certain que cela s'applique à ce cas précis.. Merci pour votre temps.

Bonne journée,
Julien


----------



## geostan

Le subjonctif ne se justifie pas dans cette phrase puisque vous avez en effet acheté la voiture.


----------



## Xigua

_Le comportement le plus amusant que j'aie jamais vu en vacances, c'était des Allemands qui portaient des chaussettes avec des sandales.

Cette balade a été l’une des plus belles excu*r*sions que j’aie jamais faites _(c'est moi qui ajoute 'r' dans le mot excursions).

En théorie, je crois que je comprends la grammaire et l'emploi du subjonctif pour ces superlatifs. Mais, comme Julien dans sa phrase sur l'achat d'une voiture, je me demande si le sujet des phrases ci-dessus n'avait pas _en effet_ vu le comportement et fait la balade (donc, l'indicatif). Utilise-t-on le subjonctif parce que ce n'est qu' _une_ vue, et _une _balade, parmi d'autres ? C'est-à-dire, d'autres possibilités existent, donc on se sert du subjonctif.


----------



## geostan

Xigua,

Pour moi, le subjonctif dans vos deux phrases me semble tout à fait naurel.


----------



## Maître Capello

geostan said:


> Le subjonctif ne se justifie pas dans cette phrase puisque vous avez en effet acheté la voiture.


Les deux modes sont cependant possibles indépendamment de la réalité du fait. Dans cet exemple-là, les deux modes sont en fait naturels pour moi. Plus précisément, je dirais que le choix du mode dépend du contexte exact qui nous fait ici défaut.

_Quelle est la couleur de la dernière voiture que vous *avez* achetée ?_ 
_Quelle est la couleur de la dernière voiture que vous *ayez* achetée ?_ 

Le subjonctif est toutefois plus fréquent dans la majorité des cas, y compris dans ceux proposés par Xigua :

_le comportement le plus amusant que j'*aie* jamais vu
l'une des plus belles excursions que j'*aie* jamais faites_


----------



## PoorLeno

Bonsoir,

Je me lance dans la lecture du_ Petit Prince _(eh oui... je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion) et paf, dès la dédicace, je lis : "cette grande personne est le meilleur ami que j'ai au monde". 

Pourquoi n'emploie-t-on pas le subjonctif ? Je ne peux pas croire à une erreur vu le bouquin...

Merci


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Selon moi, il ne s'agit pas d'une erreur : ce temps exprime une affirmation forte ; la phrase n'a pas valeur "supputative" (on ne se _demande pas "si"_, on affirme que).

... Et je t'envie cette découverte !


----------



## Maître Capello

Le subjonctif après un superlatif comme _meilleur_ est certes très fréquent, mais il n'est pas du tout obligatoire !

_le meilleur ami que j'*aie* au monde_ 
_le meilleur ami que j'*ai* au monde_


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Bonsoir,

J'ai appris qu'on utilse le subjonctif dans la relative après des superlatifs. 

Sur Internet, j'ai par exemple lu: 

Ce sont toujours les meilleurs qui s'en vont le premiers.

Est-ce qu'on ne met pas de subjonctif car ceci est un fait bien établi?

Donc, j'ai fait un exemple moi-même:

Ce sont toujours les meilleurs qui sont effrayés par l'avenir.

Est-ce donc correct de mettre l'indicatif? 

Un autre exemple: 

Il fut le premier villageois qui devint empereur. -> fait historique ? 

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans les deux premiers exemples, il s'agit d'une proposition relative *descriptive* et non pas restrictive. On pourrait en effet écrire _Les meilleurs s'en *vont* les premiers_ et _Les meilleurs *sont* effrayés par l'avenir_. Seul l'indicatif est alors approprié.

Dans le dernier exemple, on préfère l'indicatif dans la proposition relative parce que le verbe principal est au passé simple.


----------



## Mukanya

A mon avis,le seul, l'unique et le premier ne sont pas de superlatifs,s'ils les sont, dites-moi de quoi?
Donc, l'indicatif est meilleur que le subjonctif.
Ex1:Il est le seul que je n'ai jamais vu.
Ex2:Il est le meilleur que je n'aie jamais vu.


----------



## Maître Capello

Mukanya said:


> A mon avis,le seul, l'unique et le premier ne sont pas de superlatifs


Ce ne sont certes pas des adjectifs superlatifs à proprement parler, mais ils ont un caractère superlatif de par leur sens. C'est pour cette raison que, à l'instar des véritables superlatifs, ils appellent très souvent le subjonctif.



Mukanya said:


> Donc, l'indicatif est meilleur que le subjonctif.


Certainement pas. Tout dépend du sens, du contexte et de la nuance que le locuteur veut transmettre. A priori, les deux modes sont possibles dans les deux cas :

_Il est le seul que je n'*ai* jamais vu.  / Il est le seul que je n'*aie* jamais vu. 
Il est le meilleur que je n'*ai* jamais vu.  / Il est le meilleur que je n'*aie* jamais vu. _

De nombreux auteurs ont d'ailleurs employé le subjonctif après ces adjectifs. En voici quelques exemples :

_C'était du reste *le seul* qui *vît* clair dans la situation_ (Pierre Loti, _Le Roman d'un enfant_).
_Ce Dieu, évidemment, était le sien, *le seul* qui *eût* son vicaire ici bas, appelé pape_ (Gaston Leroux, _Le Parfum de la dame en noir_).
_C'est *le seul* qui *ait* droit de s'enseigner ainsi lui-même_ (Jules Michelet, _Le Peuple_).
_C'est, après Durandal, *le seul* qui vous *convienne*_ (Victor Hugo, _La Légende des siècles_).
_Le parti républicain est *le seul* qui se *soit montré* lors de l'arrestation du roi_ (Germaine de Staël, _Considérations_).
_Le bon M. de Vacquerie, lui qui ne conspirait pas, était encore *le seul* qui *osât* donner signe de vie_ (Charles Sainte-Beuve, _Volupté_).
_Le vieux parent de ma mère, *le seul* qui *pût* s'intéresser à moi, était allé passer_… (Alphonse de Lamartine, _Les Confidences_).
_Le gouvernement monarchique _[…]_ est *le seul* qui *soit* naturel_ (François de Chateaubriand, _Essai historique_).

_Dans l'état actuel des italiens, la gloire des beaux arts est *l'unique* qui leur *soit* permise_ (Germaine de Staël, _Corinne ou l'Italie_).
_Mademoiselle de Quinconas était *l'unique* qui *osât* ne point traiter de balivernes les histoires de Marie Coquelière_ (René Boylesve,
_La Leçon d'amour dans un parc_).

_Il est *le premier* qui n'*ait* pas *partagé* l'indignation de Platon contre la mort de Socrate_ (Maurice Barrès, _Le Voyage de Sparte_).
_Il prétend être *le premier* qui *ait cherché* à traduire le comique_ (Jules Lemaître, _Les Contemporains_).
_C'était un pinson, et *le premier* que j'*aie vu* aveugle_ (Jules Michelet, _L'Oiseau_).


----------



## OLN

Mukanya said:


> A mon avis,le seul, l'unique et le premier ne sont pas de superlatifs,s'ils les sont, dites-moi de quoi?
> Donc, l'indicatif est meilleur que le subjonctif.


Un syllogisme commençant par "à mon avis" ? 

Grevisse parle d'adjectifs « impliquant une idée superlative  » :


----------

